# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  ابنتي تقوم من النوم مفزوعة

## فنان فقير

ياناس الغرقان حلمه انه يتعلق فى قشايه

برجاء سرعه الرد على الاعضاء
كنت عايز اسال سؤال ارجوا الجواب 
ابنتى 6 سنوات عادة تقوم من النوم مفزوعه واخشى عليها من تكرار تلك العمليه علما بانها تنام فى حجرتها الرجاء طمنونى الله يخليكم
 فنان فقير

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً و مرحباً بك فنان الفقير نورت المنتدي

أخي الكريم ما تقوله صحيح فعلاً فمن يشكو يكون دوماً مستعجل الرد و معه حق

و لكن عذراً د/ عادل فعلاً لديه ظروف عمل و هي التي سبتت عدم الرد حتي الآن

و قريباً ان شاء الله سيعاود نشاطه في المنتدي و يرد علي جميع التساؤلات بالقاعة

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

